# did stalls like this really exsit?



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

I was watching an old movie and at the 'livery stable they had narrow stalls, they backed the horse into it and closed the gate. It was like a straight stall where the horses faced the alley and were not tied. Did they really keep horses like that? anyone very seen a set up like that?


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes. Many stalls earlier in the 20th century and before were very narrow and confining. In many stalls the horse's head would be tied.


Edit: Here! I found a picture!








And here's the site I got it from: http://www.coppercountryexplorer.com/2008/07/the-horse-barn/


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

A barn I used to work at had those, they were specifically used for feeding only, since it was an Appaloosa breeding stable it kept them all separated while eating. They were smart too, the same horses always went to the same little stall to eat, and a rope was put up behind them until they were all done.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horses that lived in London or Paris or New York lived in such situations. It was very normal. Box stalls were a luxury.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know of a breeding barn near me that uses standing stalls like littlebird's picture for their broodmares. They're usually out in the field but get brought in for bad weather. They rotate the broodmares between the standing stalls and any open box stalls if they're in for more than just the day since horses need to lay down to get deep sleep. They don't have enough box stalls for all the broodmares at once.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-you said they BACK them in? Standing stalls they are face first, not backed in.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a barn I went to when I was little that had those. They called those stalls standing stalls but the horses were led in, not backed in, so butts were to the aisle. You would think they would kick each other constantly but they were really polite and could actually back out of the stall, still tied, and lay down, though most just lay in their spots (no idea how they stood up but they did).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

thank-you for the pictures and the info, but those stalls are quite common around here, and not what I saw. These ones the horses back into, facing the aisle and there was a gate that closed them into it. They didn't seem to tie them, but they didn't turn around. Anyhow, it might have just made for interesting TV, I don't know.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Like these?

http://www.candwhorsetrans.com/assets_d/38019/editor_files/images/stallandhalf.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, more like that. The ones on TV had wooden gates across the front, but that was the general idea


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They are standing stalls. I wouldn't think they're very popular anymore for general boarding but some horse transporters will have them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

As CM said, they are still used today, though backed in stalls are usually only short stay stalls, as there is no manger.










Very nice barns may have them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The campgrounds in MO where we went trail riding had what we called tie stalls. Much like what Littlebird posted except there wasn't a wooden floor and it was a row of them with a roof but only a manger in front, no wall. I hated them, horses were always getting caught under the manger when they laid down. I can't even count how many times one of those stalls had to be ripped apart to get a horse up over the years. Thankfully, never one of mine but I only used the stall if it started pouring rain, otherwise they were on a high line.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to work at a lesson barn, where they had several stalls like this. Some had a door or a pole that was pushed across the entrance to close it, in some the horses were tied - including the horse I bought later on. The horses were not happy in these stalls, yet they stood there at least 8 hours a day. I hope that practices have changed there since I left that place...


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

oh yes, we still have those in some stables in Ireland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

When I worked at Disneyland, we had tie stalls for some of the drafts (similar to Allison Finch's pic above, just not as fancy). We had box stalls and large dry paddocks, too. Horses all rotated based on their work schedule. The tie stalls were large enough and well bedded for the horses to lie down. I honestly didn't think tie stalls are all that unusual. Is it the most optimum option for horsekeeping? Maybe not, but in a limited space, with proper management and alternative options for rotation, I don't see it as that big of a deal.


----------

